

Skype has launched an instant translator - falcor84
http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-skype-has-launched-an-instant-translator

======
fsloth
Previous post of the same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8752171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8752171)

